# DVD sound off -voices low, background noise high



## ondine (Feb 3, 2007)

When I play the DVD on Windows Media Player, the sound off 

The voices volume is almost too low to hear even when all volume turned up, but the background noise of the movie is really high (the music etc.)

I checked and I believe everything is plugged in same as before, when it was fine
Speakers turned on and everything

Your insights are appreciated, thank you!


----------



## pembrokeschool (Oct 31, 2007)

Not sure if you've worked this one out or not but I just found a solution to the exact same problem. 

I started the DVD playing in Windows Media Player and went to Tools, Options and then selected the DVD tab.

From here I was able to select my speaker configuration (top left hand corner) to 2.1 surround. Then I raised the volume on the Master controls (just to the right of the speaker config). I also went into the next tab along and could see the voices like in a equalizer and I was able to increase the volume there aswell.

Note: each time you make a change you need to Apply it as it does not make the changes on the fly. Also, I'm doing this from memory so some things may be slightly different...


----------

